# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Trao đổi vitme

## mylove299

Em có cây me để lên máy mà nó chà bá quá cho một con máy ăn nhôm  :Frown: . me không rơ còn keng có gối 2 đầu, Mã NSK D32x5 Dài 1050mm double nut Hành trình 740mm. Ai có me 25 bước 5 Hành trình tương đương muốn lên máy lớn thì giao lưu nhé. cảm ơn
Zalo e nhé: 0938839394

----------


## Gamo

Cây này hàng hơi bị hiếm à nha

----------


## biết tuốt

đổi không được thì quất luôn lên máy , chế cháo mà lo gì

----------


## Thaihamy

Bán ko bác

----------


## mylove299

> đổi không được thì quất luôn lên máy , chế cháo mà lo gì


hê hê cơ bản là cái gối của nó còn bự hơn cái dầm bắt ray trục x máy e luôn cơ. chế thì đc nhưng hơi mệt xíu ợ.

----------


## mylove299

> Bán ko bác


Bán luôn ka ka

----------


## mylove299

Hàng ngon khủng mà ko ai máu nhỉ

----------


## Gamo

Quá máu mà ko có hàng để đổi, hoho

----------


## Ga con

Đổi kuroda phi 25 bước 10 hành trình 1280mm không cụ, có cả bk+bf20. :Embarrassment: 

Thanks.

----------


## Trung Le

Chưa rõ thu tục cua bác ntn
Cứ ngồi yên đấy chờ em..tuyệt đối ko được lang thang đi đâu.e đang có 1cay thk fi2010 dài 960 ht 800 đen ngòm.chờ ngay mai em xem lai của em có đủ thủ tục đăng ký KẾT HÔN với fi32 ko,rồi em pm lại bác( lý do cay vime em bi tuôn đai oc trượt lên thiếu ít bi,đang chờ bi về)

----------


## mylove299

> Đổi kuroda phi 25 bước 10 hành trình 1280mm không cụ, có cả bk+bf20.
> 
> Thanks.


e add zalo cụ rùi ợ. cho e xin 500d hình nhé  :Smile:

----------


## mylove299

> Chưa rõ thu tục cua bác ntn
> Cứ ngồi yên đấy chờ em..tuyệt đối ko được lang thang đi đâu.e đang có 1cay thk fi2010 dài 960 ht 800 đen ngòm.chờ ngay mai em xem lai của em có đủ thủ tục đăng ký KẾT HÔN với fi32 ko,rồi em pm lại bác( lý do cay vime em bi tuôn đai oc trượt lên thiếu ít bi,đang chờ bi về)


cảm ơn bác me 20 hơi bé ạ. bộ y của e 2 me 25 rùi kiếm x 25 là chuẩn ợ  :Smile:

----------


## Thaihamy

> Bán luôn ka ka


Bán thì giá ntn

----------


## Thaihamy

Bán ko bác, ok thi cho giá

----------


## mylove299

up lên cho ai có hàng trao đổi. mấy bác cho hỏi luôn mình tiện nhỏ phần lắp gối để lắp bk bf20 ổn không nhỉ.

----------

